# Anyone get BFP after BFN at 14dpo?



## sohopeful

I'm feeling so hopeless today. I'm 14dpo and have had some symptoms the last week or so that I've never experienced before with AF: gassier than normal, headaches, indigestion/heartburn, spotting at 12dpo w/cramping (which I had hoped was implantation bleeding). 

This morning, I tested with FRER and got a BFN. Now I don't feel anything, even my boobs feel less tender, and I am just so sure that this isn't going to be my month. 

I usually have 26-28 day cycles and today is cd28. So if I don't start my period tomorrow, I'll feel a little better, but I won't feel relief until I see a positive pregnancy test. Oh this TWW sucks!

With all the symptoms I thought I had, If I end up not being pregnant, I am going to be so confused.

Has anyone experienced similar and gotten a BFP?


----------



## Amy

im kinda in the same boat af due yesterday or today and bfn on frer this morning im gutted iv got loads of symptoms that iv tried not to make a big deal of but iv got them and i so thought i would at least get a faint bfp today. If you had implant bleed at 12dpo the hcg prob wont be in your system yet to show


----------



## Bear0609

I'm in a similar situation as AF is now 2 days late and I am never late. I did a test yesterday and got a BFN, so therefore I think I'm out.

I do have a docs appointment tomorrow to see if I actually ovulate, if AF hasn't turned up by 9am tomorrow then I will ask the doc what's going on!


----------



## mummapie

Hey ladies, I'm 4 days late, loads of symptoms but got bfn on tuesday! Testing tomorrow, your not out till the witch shows!


----------



## rectopathic

We are in the same boat!

I hope you get your BFP soon.

I know my friend got her faint BFP at 17dpo and was negative before then.

x


----------



## lucy_lu10

I'm also 14dpo and AF was due today but never showed. Took a FRER and got a :bfn: but have had loads of symptoms which I truly believe are different this month than past months. Like you, my symptoms have now tapered off but I like to think there's still hope!! Please.....let there still be hope!!! FX'd for us all. :)


----------



## MatthewAlyssa

Hay Hun same here had a bfn this morning too =( af isn't due till feb 28th but I just feel like I'm already out =/


----------



## Twinkles

yes me! I had a BFN all the way from 11 DPO to 15DPO, then i gave up and thought AF is definitely coming. 4 days later she still hadn't arrived so i tested again at 19DPO and got my BFP! Funny thing is when i checked the FRER i had taken on 15DPO there was a line - 4 days later!! that definitely was not there at the time i tested.

Im still confused as to whats gone on but happy nonetheless, good luck to you all x


----------



## MommaSketch

Hey Girls :) Great to find others in same boat :)
14 DPO and AF due any minute. Usually she arrives first thing but nothing yet. BFN on IC every morning since 8 DPO (LOL at me!) I've had loads of symptoms too - increased appetite, weeing all the time, lower back pain, sore veiny bbs, tired & teasy, bloated and cramping.
Yesterday the cramping and back pain got much stronger and I had so much CM I had to get changed (Sorry if this is TMI :S) so kept running to toilet thinking :witch: had got me early but nothing yet. Then last night my nipples were tingling which was weird.
As i said, another BFN this morn so could all be nothing.... Oh I SOOOOOO hope I get my two lines in the next cpl of days!
Anyone else had similar symptoms? X


----------



## immimx

hey guys, 
im not activity trying but started to get weird 'symptoms' a week or so ago, so have been in a one off tww! 
im roughly 14dpo and af is due today... test yesterday :bfn: and on monday :(
im annoyed that i have these odd symptoms when its 99% likely that im not pregnant
ahh well. 
good luck to all of you.. i will be stalking this post :D
x


----------



## lozzie27

hey guys!! me too!!! I was due yesterday and nothing!!! Took a test yesterday and this am and nothing!! Had some really really bad cramps on Monday night and thought she was on her way early but nothing!! Have also been spotting since last Thursday (not enough to even stain pants just notice a tiny amount when checking cervix!!!) so really not sure what is going on!! Only ever been late once before normally always on time trust me to be late on the first month ttc!! just to mess with my mind I think!! good luck to every one


----------



## sohopeful

I feel better knowing that there's several of us going though similar things right now. Keep us posted!!!! I definitely want to know what ends up happening. 

AF I'd due today so I will post tonight. 

Good luck to you all!!!!


----------



## immimx

MommaSketch said:


> Hey Girls :) Great to find others in same boat :)
> 14 DPO and AF due any minute. Usually she arrives first thing but nothing yet. BFN on IC every morning since 8 DPO (LOL at me!) I've had loads of symptoms too - increased appetite, weeing all the time, lower back pain, sore veiny bbs, tired & teasy, bloated and cramping.
> Yesterday the cramping and back pain got much stronger and I had so much CM I had to get changed (Sorry if this is TMI :S) so kept running to toilet thinking :witch: had got me early but nothing yet. Then last night my nipples were tingling which was weird.
> As i said, another BFN this morn so could all be nothing.... Oh I SOOOOOO hope I get my two lines in the next cpl of days!
> Anyone else had similar symptoms? X

i am so feeling the same with the heavy cramps going to the loo and nothing thing! im pretty sure shes gonna arrive tonight :(


----------



## Amy

i tested bfn for the past three days do you think i should test again tomoro or wait till saturday? Im really happy and excited that i mite be im normally sad when af's due knowing I'll be out but i feel very optimistic this month. Dust to everyone


----------



## sohopeful

Ok, ladies, AF came this morning. Boo-hoo-hoo. :-(

Another woman started a thread about looking at the positives of it not happening this month, so I'm going to try that. Here's my list:

1) Another month for the benefits of the prenatal vitamins I've just consistantly taking to build up in my system.

2) Another cycle of getting more familiar with Clearblue Digital Fertility Monitor and working with timing to attempt to increase our chances of conceiving a girl.

3) Can start to use Preseed lube to see if that helps.

4) I'm getting to know my cycle better and now know that my luteal phase (number of days past ovulation) is 14 days. 

5) Another month to do continue improving my diet to set a strong nutritional foundation for growing a healthy baby. 

Yeah, those are good things!

Good luck to you all and I hope you all of BFPs soon!


----------



## MatthewAlyssa

the :witch: has gotten me too very early for her was due for another 10days!!!
af is still very light atm so im not to sure if it means anything as normally its very very very heavy!!!!! 

but good luck and hope u all get ur :bfp: soon xxx


----------



## tracy546

The month I had my chemical, I tested negative with fmu all the way up to 13dpo, used afternoon urine on 14dpo and bfn, and finally tested positive on 15dpo with fmu. I took three more in the next few days and all positive, and then started to bleed by 18dpo. Not sure if this is encouraging to you or not since it was a chemical, but it is possible to test negative on 14dpo and get bfp later. I think I must have implanted late, or my body is slow to process hcg....not sure why!


----------



## TrustinGod4Ba

I'm 14dpo 2day. AF is due 2morrow I took FRER and got a BFN. not with FMU tho. I'm so praying this is not the end of the cycle......


----------



## Storm1jet2

TrustinGod4Ba said:


> I'm 14dpo 2day. AF is due 2morrow I took FRER and got a BFN. not with FMU tho. I'm so praying this is not the end of the cycle......

Same for me.......... although AF due in 2 days time - still BFN on FRER..


----------



## TrustinGod4Ba

To: Storm1jet2....isn't this the biggest emotional roller coaster ever!!!??? Well...I'll post results either way. Let me know what happens with yours. How many dpo are you???


----------



## bellaxgee

hi ladies. i am 15dpo, af was due yesterday. have a few symptoms but still getting BFN's. had alot of evaps, but they were all after the time and the digi says no :(


----------



## TrustinGod4Ba

Same for me.......... although AF due in 2 days time - still BFN on FRER..[/QUOTE]

What dpo are you?


----------



## TrustinGod4Ba

Sorry I didn't reallize I typed this ^^ ....LOL. Still BFN at 15dpo?? What kind of tests are you using??? I used the FRER. I'm pretty sad about this...but I was looking around on the net, and I saw a bunch of FRER tests that you can't tell they are BFP's until like 18dpo. maybe this test isn't the best???


----------



## bellaxgee

right after a wrote this i started spotting :cry: on to the next month...


----------



## TrustinGod4Ba

AF is here.....how I hate her


----------



## Storm1jet2

TrustinGod4Ba said:


> To: Storm1jet2....isn't this the biggest emotional roller coaster ever!!!??? Well...I'll post results either way. Let me know what happens with yours. How many dpo are you???

13 DPO today - every indication for the last 2 days that AF is on the way - but still not here. Totally agree with the emotional roller coaster - its unbelieveable!


----------



## Storm1jet2

TrustinGod4Ba said:


> AF is here.....how I hate her

I shall be joining you shortly :(


----------



## holding_on

MommaSketch, did you get your BFP? :)

Same boat as the rest of you ladies, BFN at 14DPO (day 28 of cycle) but feeling the symptoms - sore, veiny bbs, nausea, bloated. Hoping, praying I am still in the game! No AF yet!


----------



## heavenly

I am bumping an old thread but it saved me starting one.

Ok ladies, I need success stories please of anyone who had a BFN on 14DPO but eventually got a BFP! :thumbup:



Thank you. I need cheering up!!! :flower:


----------



## PinkLove22

Hey today is 14dPO for me and tested negative on FrEr this morning. I've been getting BFN all week on IC and so I'm feeling pretty hopeless as well. What was the outcome for everyone?


----------



## godskid

bumping this up ...
same happend to me ... I am 14dpo ... had symptoms till five days ago ... from then nothing .. except for sensitive nips and slighly sore bbs... tested today and two days back .. both were BFN ... I had suffered a loss in JAN ... and it showed only a faine line even on 21dpo..


----------



## samj732

I think it can take a while to show a +, I think the ladies who get them on 10-12 dpo are very lucky! Implantation can take anywhere from 6-12 days, and then it takes a few more to get hcg to build up in your system, correct? So, really, I should stay away from POAS till 16 dpo. :rofl: Yeah, RIGHT!


----------



## Bukfa

I'm joining the club - 13 dpo, AF two days late, bfn :( Thought I'd get AF today for sure, especially that my temps dipped (but not below cover line) this AM, and nothing. My luteal phase has never been longer than 12 days (99% oft he time its 11 days), so I can't help having a little bit of hope... This is our last cycle of trying "naturally" before IUI/ivf. Would be sweet!


----------



## skeet9924

I'm with you ladies.. Cycles are usually 30-32 days.. I'm on cd 36.. However I think I'm only 13 dpo .. Keep thinking af is coming.. But no show!!


----------



## jlrs0806

Hey guys, so I am completely new to this, and been looking everywhere for advice. I am currently 4 days late, AF is normally right on schedule every month on day 28 of my cycle, this month has been completely different, normally I cramp before AF is due till it ends. I have not had any period like cramps, although I have had some slight twinges nothing I've felt before, also, my breasts have been really sore every day since AF was due, my lower back has been hurting as well. Along with headaches every day and on and off nausea. My husband and I are trying to conceive so, I am really praying that I am pregnant, it would be our first child and first grandchild in the family! Will keep everyone posted on my results no matter what they are. [=


----------



## jlrs0806

Oh and I completely left out, I took a test on the day after AF was due and it was BFN, going to try again in the morning, praying for a BFP!


----------



## skeet9924

Hi ladies.. I got af on cd 43


----------



## BabyDust#2

I dont have a great answer- but I am in the same boat, 3 days late for AF, who is never late. Fell quite pregnant (have had 2 babies, similar symptoms), went for my yearly pap exam about an hour ago... the OB/GYN, who I like very much, told me that it could still be too early for a urine test to show positive, since I dont know when I ovulated. SO, waiting a few days and testing again :) 

Until AF shows, there is still a chance. :thumbup:

Ive been reading SO many stories of BFPs not showing until a week or two after missed period!


----------



## IrelandsOwn

Bump!
AF was due yesterday so I tested: :bfn: Still no sign and I normally spot and cramp for a day before she arrives. Anyone get a BFP after a BFN at 14DPO? Am looking for success stories here! :flow:


----------



## TTC newbie

Hey I tested negative right up until 17 dpo! Always had a 28 day cycle and was losing the plot! Finally got :bfp: on Monday night at 18 dpo!! Don't give up!


----------



## Serafina83

Hi ladies my cousin didn't test positive till 2 weeks after af was due. So I guess it is true what they say your not out till the witch comes x


----------



## IrelandsOwn

TTC newbie said:


> Hey I tested negative right up until 17 dpo! Always had a 28 day cycle and was losing the plot! Finally got :bfp: on Monday night at 18 dpo!! Don't give up!

Wow, congrats! I'm still hoping because for the past two days I've had heartburn and I've never had heartburn before in my life. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mdjoy

Haahaaa...I know this is a really old post but bumping anyway..saves me from asking the same question. Anyone get a bfp later than 14 dpo? If so what test did you use? I used FRER yesterday 14 dpo and bfn... Keep feeling like AF is on her way but checked cervix and it is still high? Going crazy here! Did start taking 50 mg B complex this cycle but didn't think it would effect my cycle so soon..


----------



## Serafina83

mdjoy said:


> Haahaaa...I know this is a really old post but bumping anyway..saves me from asking the same question. Anyone get a bfp later than 14 dpo? If so what test did you use? I used FRER yesterday 14 dpo and bfn... Keep feeling like AF is on her way but checked cervix and it is still high? Going crazy here! Did start taking 50 mg B complex this cycle but didn't think it would effect my cycle so soon..

I didn't get a poss hpt till my period was 13 days late And even then it was super faint. So I'd say yes it could still be early. We're u tracking ovulation you may have ovulated later than you thought


----------



## Beadle

I'm still waiting to find out, I am 7 days past AF and I had what I think was implantation bleeding five days before AF but I'm not positive either way, all tests are negative but I have a hard time believing that spotting was my AF. So here's to testing each week until I either do or don't get my next AF


----------



## SarahLou372

Ladies im having a similar situation I was wondering if anyone can give me advise on experience or just general advise. 

Okay So I think my ovulation date was 19th July 2012, and I had sharp cramping on just one side of my uterus.. My left side for about 20 mins.. 1,2,3 DPO I had constant cramping like AF cramps. And Also Started getting An ache in my Breast's like you would in your back?? Also on 6DPO I had the same sharp pain again.. Anyway after this at 8 and 9DPO I started to get Nausea and Diarrhea (Sorry TMI) Then after this on 10DPO at about 11pm i had some cramping and stabbing pains.. Quite strong pains.. They went away and at 11DPO I started spotting red and Light pink blood on and off through out the day, this continued through on 12DPO ... (But was only there on the tissue when I went to the bathroom, I even put several pads on and they were clear.) Yesterday at 13DPO there was no blood at all or today at 14DPO... But my pregnancy tests are not looking very positive at the moment I can make my mind up weather I can see faint line or not.. Anyway I scanned 12DPO onto the the Computer and tweaked it and It looks positive. I shall post some pictures below.

Okay so this test was taken at 12DPO at 17:330pm... So evening sample. And this was 48 hours ago yet until 5pm tonight. And I hear it can take anything from 48-96 hours for the HcG to double in early pregnancy?? My tummy even feels firm and lumpy low down..? So I guess what my questions are: Could I be testing way to early even thought it is 14DPO for me?? Pains didnt start till 10 DPO and my Spotting didn't occur till 11 and 12DPO. So when could Implantation possibly occurred? Do you spot just after implantation or during implantation? Today I woke up with cold Symptoms, Headache, sore throat, blocked and runny nose. I must say my nipples look a bit bigger too, and mild cramps at the moment. I must say im not feeling positive at all this month And I do have PCOS so its been a long and hard journey for us. And I think I would be just 4 weeks today of i was pregnant and I must say I have felt like we caught the egg because of all the symptoms but now i don't feel pregnant at all :cry:

Please tell me what you think... :flower:

12DPO test 17:30pm:
https://i1057.photobucket.com/albums/t400/SarahLou372/untitled11-1.jpg


----------



## Amymc25

BUMP

I know this is a really old post but bumping anyway..saves me from asking the same question. Anyone get a BFP later than 13/14 dpo? Keep feeling like AF is on her way but checked cervix and it is still high and lots of white CM? Going crazy here! 

Anybody got a happy story to give me hope??


----------



## HopefulMarla

I am in the SAME boat!!! AF due today, lots of ewcm, but no blood. The cm is very abnormal for me, but I am having cramps like its going to start!! Well, maybe a little more mild. It's just sore. It feels like I have done 1000 crunches, in my lower abdomen. And I am always hungry!! I haven't tested yet. I'm too afraid to. I wanna wait a few days to give AF a chance to come. Going crazy here


----------



## Amymc25

Isnt it jus awful!!, I cant bare the thought of seeing another BFN so trying to stay strong and hol ut fr as long as i can. Usually i know exactly when AF is on the way but this time there is nothing :(

fingers crossed for you keep me posted when you get your BFP xxx


----------



## Cryssie

I'm in the same boat too!


----------



## Crazywaiter

With my first pregnancy I didn't get a positive until 16 dpo! I've got my fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## clevesque

Hey ladies, I am currently 25 dpo, 11 days late, and a ton of symptoms. I have a feeling I'm pregnant, maybe ovulated late, just not registering yet. Drs. appt. on Monday! Personally, I wouldn't really consider getting a BFP right around 14dpo "late". 14-21dpo is typically when you doctors recommend you test anyway! A ton of women take a week or two weeks to show up on a test after AF is due! So there is always hope! Fxed!


----------



## Dutchiekins

Well this gives me alot of hope guys... Im at 13dpo and still bfn. I know thats not really late... but I just have no symptoms of my af starting! It should have been here yesterday or today. We b'd last night and I usually spot a little this close to af, nothing. I have no cramps, and my bb's aren't soar. And my last 4 cycles have been a steady 27 or 28 days. With only a deviation of 29 before that.  
I was feeling super down yesterday, but now Im going to stay positive. Tell me, did any of you ladies who got positive's on 16 or 18 or 20 something dpo, have any symptoms before it? Or did the symptoms ellude you until afterwards?


----------



## HopefulMarla

@Amy how's it going?! I am one day late, officially. I have never ever been late in my entire life!! I haven't tested because I am so friggin scared. I am hungry all the time, I am still cramping like AF is coming, but only have white discharge. I have a doctors appt today to do a blood test. I have a history of ectopic and miscarriages so he wants to catch anything very quickly. I am so nervous. Ugh.


----------



## Crazywaiter

When I got my positive at 16dpo I felt the same as I do when AF is coming. With my second I got my bfp at 10 dpo. I'm at 12 dpo now, bfn this morning. I feel like AF is on her way. :( Who knows though...ahhhhh! TWW I hate you!!! Lol. 

Good luck hopefulmarla!! xo


----------



## HopefulMarla

@Crazywaiter seriously?! It's enough to make a sound mind go mad. I mean doesn't it seem silly. Every year countless women accidentally get pregnant, and all I want is one. Lmao. Just one. For so many years you try not to, and by the time you want to, it is exhausting. On the bright side, I have been reading that AF cramps don't always mean you're out. As long as there is no blood, we are good!!! Good luck to you too. I really feel pregnant, but I don't wanna say that, and be the crazy person I know I can be! Haha


----------



## Dutchiekins

Crazywaiter said:


> When I got my positive at 16dpo I felt the same as I do when AF is coming. With my second I got my bfp at 10 dpo. I'm at 12 dpo now, bfn this morning. I feel like AF is on her way. :( Who knows though...ahhhhh! TWW I hate you!!! Lol.
> 
> Good luck hopefulmarla!! xo

I Know, its so frustrating! We can symptom spot and symptom spot, but our body decides in the end what's happening whether we like it or not. 
I feel a bit like af is coming, but not really... I don't know how to describe it, its like 'barely there' cramps. And I'm not really as bloated as I usually am, just a little. I don't have creamy cm any more just wet and clear. sorry tmi. 
If I'm not pregger's then my body has succeeded in seriously stumping me this cycle. 

Well guess we just wait and see !


----------



## HopefulMarla

Dutchiekins said:


> Crazywaiter said:
> 
> 
> When I got my positive at 16dpo I felt the same as I do when AF is coming. With my second I got my bfp at 10 dpo. I'm at 12 dpo now, bfn this morning. I feel like AF is on her way. :( Who knows though...ahhhhh! TWW I hate you!!! Lol.
> 
> Good luck hopefulmarla!! xo
> 
> I Know, its so frustrating! We can symptom spot and symptom spot, but our body decides in the end what's happening whether we like it or not.
> I feel a bit like af is coming, but not really... I don't know how to describe it, its like 'barely there' cramps. And I'm not really as bloated as I usually am, just a little. I don't have creamy cm any more just wet and clear. sorry tmi.
> If I'm not pregger's then my body has succeeded in seriously stumping me this cycle.
> 
> Well guess we just wait and see !Click to expand...

I am the EXACT same way!! It's not quite as harsh as AF cramps, but something's brewing down there. I also wake up with a headache every morning. Sometimes I think about law of attraction, and whether that would be relevant to the tww. Maybe we can think our way into a BFP lmao


----------



## Dutchiekins

HopefulMarla said:


> Dutchiekins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazywaiter said:
> 
> 
> When I got my positive at 16dpo I felt the same as I do when AF is coming. With my second I got my bfp at 10 dpo. I'm at 12 dpo now, bfn this morning. I feel like AF is on her way. :( Who knows though...ahhhhh! TWW I hate you!!! Lol.
> 
> Good luck hopefulmarla!! xo
> 
> I Know, its so frustrating! We can symptom spot and symptom spot, but our body decides in the end what's happening whether we like it or not.
> I feel a bit like af is coming, but not really... I don't know how to describe it, its like 'barely there' cramps. And I'm not really as bloated as I usually am, just a little. I don't have creamy cm any more just wet and clear. sorry tmi.
> If I'm not pregger's then my body has succeeded in seriously stumping me this cycle.
> 
> Well guess we just wait and see !Click to expand...
> 
> I am the EXACT same way!! It's not quite as harsh as AF cramps, but something's brewing down there. I also wake up with a headache every morning. Sometimes I think about law of attraction, and whether that would be relevant to the tww. Maybe we can think our way into a BFP lmaoClick to expand...

I think being positive really helps in the tww... every time I get down it takes a toll on me. Also... I tried really hard when I thought I was implanting to imagine it happening. It sounds silly lol. But I think maybe it would help to envision what your body is doing for a positive outcome. I keep thinking sticky thoughts. Im hoping if its happened it sticks! 

I think beside's the fact that being positive alway's brings positive outcomes, we also might have some input on our bodies. When I started wanting a baby really badly my horomones started going wacky...! But maybe I wasn't focussing my energy in the right way hahaha. 
Good luck to you doll! Let me know how it plays out.


----------



## Amymc25

Hey Girls

so glad im not on my own in my crazy state of mind! now 15dpo period 1day late, i have PCOS and have been on metformin for 3 months an it has made my period like clockwork .....until now yet another BFN this morning :( will wait a few more days cervix i higher i can hardly reach it now an i ave en more CM sorry if TMI, all other symptons have gone apart from the odd pain in my BBS i dont even feel ike af is coming an i usually know the witch is on the way so im totally confsed and praying for BFP..

fingers crossed for us all


----------



## HopefulMarla

I will! Ugh!! Just a little longer. So nervous


----------



## Crazywaiter

I've woken with headaches the last 3 days too! And my cervix is now so high I officially can't reach it...although I've never tracked so have no clue about what is my norm. I'm sitting here fighting with myself about taking another test. My husband thinks I'm insane(he's right). 

So excited to hear about your results, hopefulmarla!!!


----------



## Cryssie

Ladies I got a FBFP this afternoon at 15dpo. There is hope!


----------



## Dutchiekins

Cryssie said:


> Ladies I got a FBFP this afternoon at 15dpo. There is hope!

Congratulations Cryssie!!!!!!! Im so excited for you!!!!! That gives me hope... can you tell me if you had symptoms??


----------



## Cryssie

Only symptoms I have had are sore boobs, cramping the whole last week, and headaches starting two days ago off and on.


----------



## HopefulMarla

Here's the update. I went to doctor. Still waiting on everything. Tonight I got home and started getting this weird brown discharge that is almost mucusy. There's no blood, not really any cramps. Am I out? I really felt pregnant. My periods always come every 24 days, but I am not sure of the exact day of ovulation. Ugh. Now I'm even more confused


----------



## HopefulMarla

Congrats on BFP!!! Woot woot


----------



## kaznib

Hi ladies hope you don't mind if I join this thread ? I'm 7 days late and got bfn yest morn an this morning. I have had an ectopic pregnancy and a miscarriage in the last year and I am so scares that this could be another ectopic as I've heard of Hcg levels rising slowly with ectopic, my cycles are normally 30 days and have been regular the past few years ? Don't know what to do driving me crazy!!


----------



## Crazywaiter

Hopefulmarla-sorry you're still waiting! How long to hear back from dr? I also started brown spotting yesterday but for me that's always how AF starts. :( Right on time. I WILL NOT torture myself with early testing next month. Maybe your brown discharge is IB? Mine had some blood. I hope you hear back soon that your blood is a bfp!!!

Kaznib-sitting around waiting for answers is the WORST! Maybe you o'd later than you thought? Hang in there! xo


----------



## Dutchiekins

Hey Ladies, I tested again this morning 14 dpo, and bfn... no sign of af yet. And no symptoms except for some mild cramping yesterday. If I went by my last 3, 27 day cycles I'm 2 days late. But I'll say 1 day for good measure. My cycle's before that were 28. 
I feel like my body is playing tricks on me. 

Cryssie... did you get bfn's at 14dpo?? And then bfp at 15? Im holding out that there is still hope :/ Argh!

Hopeful, I dont think it would be IB this late... but its still possible to be prego. Don't count yourself out until you see full flow af. A couple of my friends have gotten pregnant and thought they had started their periods for sure. So just hold out until it really starts. 

I wont be testing too early next time either way too much torture!
Hang in guys. Im wishing you luck xx!


----------



## HopefulMarla

Dutch! There is FOR SURE still hope. I really feel like testing before you're at least three days late is just risky ya know? Everyone's body is different. We all produce HCG at different times. These is still hope! As for me. No AF. The discharge really didn't last through the night. I put a tampon in cuz usually I have spotting then by the next morning it is in full force! I also have horrible cramps. Sometimes to the point where I have to take pain medicine. But! No cramps. Hardly no discharge, when I took the tampon out it was the tip only. It was black almost an gooey. No blood, or new blood. My. Boobs. Hurt. So. Bad. In the right one it is like someone shoved glass through the side of it! I really am hopin these are all amazing signs! I am usually like clockwork 24 day cycle, but I have no clue when I ovulated. I just went off how I felt, and the time period. Plus we bd usually every other day anyways. Lmao


----------



## Dutchiekins

Well thanks! I am trying to maintain hope. I seriously started testing at like 7 dpo because there was so much talk about early bfp's. Lol... now I am kicking myself because the torture has been absolutely unbearable! If I'm trying again next cycle I promise Im not testing until my period is at least a day late! 

Im pretty positive I o'd on the 29th, which Is why I still feel hopeful. But Im wondering if maybe I was wrong. I don't temp, I just check my c, and I had O cramps. 

I think you still have a really good chance, because (sorry for gross info) I think brown blood is oldish blood. You know like its taken its time to come out and oxygenated. So Imwishing you baby dust, and I really hope we get some bfp's! Keep me posted :)


----------



## Crazywaiter

Hi ladies, so happy you're both still in the game, I'm hoping to hear of bfp's for you soon!!!

I'm still spotting, def a little red blood mixed in with ewcm and brown. If I never had this I'd be hopeful still but unfortunately this is not rare for me. Oh, and I checked my cervix and its lower and I THINK slightly open. So boo.

Keep me posted on you guys...I've got a good feeling!! :)


----------



## HopefulMarla

Oh no Crazywaiter! That's okay. Unless she is flowing you are not out yet! I am hoping it's your month!!! My cervix is lower too. It's gonna come when it's meant to. I just know it!! I am at work. So hopefully, if AF is coming, it will go full force with all the movig around!


----------



## Dutchiekins

My cervix is still pretty high, and I feel junky today :/ 
I want to keep my hopes up! But if it is coming - I also want it to come fast so I can get on to the next cycle lol. 

I keep thinking, I must must be pregnant! But then I'm like nooo.... bah. 
Ive had no spotting. >.<


----------



## Crazywaiter

Oh body, please stop messing with me!!! My cervix went back up! It's probably trying to run away from me because I've checked it too much. Lol. Hopefulmarla- anything going on with you? What about you, Dutchiekins?


----------



## Crazywaiter

Oops, Dutchiekins-I didn't realize you'd just posted before I did! I'm in the same boat...back and forth, back and forth. I need the madness to end!!


----------



## Dutchiekins

Lol... its sad, because Im actually just pacing waiting for this day to end so another one starts. My hubby has banned me from testing again until Monday morning> 
argh!!


----------



## Dutchiekins

Well I am 15 dpo and still no af this morning. Hubby won't let me test until tomorrow morning if she doesn't show. booooooooo
I am stuck in Limbo!!! 
Still no symptoms really, so I am getting hopeful! But I am a little scared to get my hopes too high. Lol 
Thank God for this forum... I have to go for Sunday Lunch with my mom today, and I want to talk to her about it soooooo bad. But its Supposed to be a secret!!! So i cant!


----------



## Crazywaiter

I know Dutchiekins! It's so frustrating to not talk about it when it's all you can think about! My spotting stopped. So weird! I'm 14 dpo and will test again tomorrow am if no AF. I'm having weird sensations in my abdomen today...not AF like cramps. Maybe a good sign? I also worked out a lot this week so am sore so thinking maybe that is delaying AF and giving me those sensations. I'm ready to be done with this TWW! Keep me posted Dutchiekins! Hopefulmarla-any updates??


----------



## Dutchiekins

Ok I'm testing in the am too... No af all day today. My cervix is still high and turned up? Like actually turned upwards, its weird. And I have had mild sucky cramps all day. They almost feel like flu cramps and not af cramps. Hope I'm not getting sick :(

I'm still hopeful... but I may have snuck a test in earlier today and it was still bfn- it wasn't very much urine, and I was being sneaky. But I just dont get it! No spotting still nothing. Im about to freak Lol. 
Let me know your results first thing tomorrow, I'll let you know mine! 16 dpo tomorrow  and 4 days late.


----------



## Dutchiekins

So I am STILL BFN.... :'(

I am 16 dpo (I think) I'm beginning to wonder if I ovulated way later then I thought. 
Cd 31, and my af was due the 27th according to the last 5 months. 
Cycle was 31 days long once last year in the beginning of the year but I was working double shifts in the rain at a plant. I'm a farmer now... Im so relaxed. 
I feel so sure I'm pregnant (at risk of saying that and then being back to say my af showed :p)
Why am I still getting negatives ??


----------



## Crazywaiter

That is so frustrating Dutchiekins!! I would just stay as relaxed as possible and keep testing maybe every other day if no AF?? fx for you!!!! :) 

I'm shaking right now because I just got my BFP!!! I can't freaking believe it. I had talked myself out of it. OMGGGGG! My husband and 4 year old are sleeping in bed next to me and I am just freaking out. 

Keep me posted, Dutchie!!! Baby dust all over you!!!!


----------



## Dutchiekins

Crazywaiter said:


> That is so frustrating Dutchiekins!! I would just stay as relaxed as possible and keep testing maybe every other day if no AF?? fx for you!!!! :)
> 
> I'm shaking right now because I just got my BFP!!! I can't freaking believe it. I had talked myself out of it. OMGGGGG! My husband and 4 year old are sleeping in bed next to me and I am just freaking out.
> 
> Keep me posted, Dutchie!!! Baby dust all over you!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! That's so exciting, I am SOOO excited for you! :happydance:
How are you going to tell them?? !

Wishing you 9 awesome months of pregnancy :) 

I'm holding out, my cervix is still really high. And I dont know I keep getting some little twinges and odd cramps, or like a pulling like I had moved a muscle- but I hadn't even moved. I really really feel nervous to say that I think I'm pregnant. Because I dont want af to show her face and say HA HA! 
But I do. I may go to the doc's tomorrow morning, there's a walk in clinic, and ask for a blood test. -if no af still


----------



## Crazywaiter

Thank you!! Not sure how to tell my husband. I'll probably just blurt it out like usual! I should be creative though. Not telling my daughters until we're ready to tell the general public since they'll tell EVERYONE. :)

Dutchie, that's exactly how I was feeling last night. Pulling, fluttering, weird muscle sensations. Oh I so hope you get your bfp!! You may have just ovulated late, dr sounds like a good plan. Let me know what happens!


----------



## Dutchiekins

I don't think so unless it was onlya couple days late, because we bd up until the 29th and had no time afterwards to keep dancing. I was SOsure I felt implantation at 6 dpo.
Unless I ovulated then - but that would be my latest period in history. >.<

I was just so sure!~ 
You could tell your hubby and think of a creative way to tell your girls! 

Maybe my HCg is super slow... meh. Ill ask the doc manana.


----------



## Crazywaiter

Dutchiekins- Any news??? Did you go to the Dr today?


----------



## Dutchiekins

No! Well I didn't go this morning, because my hubby needed my help in the barn. But I confided in my sister in law last night and she laughed at me because she said she waited a full 2 weeks after her period was missed to even test, and her first test was still negative. She had to wait a few more days to get her positive. So she made me feel a bit foolish 

So me and my hubby talked and decided I would wait till the weekend, test again. And hit up the walk in clinic next tuesday (its every tuesday morn). I know now I have to be patient... but Ive come to term's with it because honestly... I REALLY think that I'm pregnant. I just really really think that. I could still be dissapointed, but I'm trying to go with the feeling and be positive. 
I'm 17 dpo today... still no af, no sign of it whatsoever. 
My mild cramps have turned into a kind of warm full feeling in my lower abdomin. 
And I still have a bfn! 
LOL

I think I know how this plays out, I just need to relax and let it be. But man my body is being a trickster. well played uterus... well played.

Did you tell your family about your bfp?!!!!


----------



## Crazywaiter

Good for you! That's a great idea to just relax...not that I'd be any good at it! Sometimes people know they're pregnant just because they know, so I'd count that as a big symptom if I were you. :) Keep me posted!

I told my husband and my mom and my doula. I'm dying to tell everyone though! I haven't even made a dr appt for a blood test though! I'm going to take one more test tomorrow am and make sure it's getting darker. And we moved since I had my last daughter so my old OB is over an hour away and I haven't chosen a midwife yet for this new baby. I didn't think it would happen this fast! I'm starting to feel more symptoms though, that's for sure. :)


----------



## Dutchiekins

Thats awesome I'm really excited for you! Maybe we can be bump buddies, if I end up prego. Give me a little time to figure it out hahaha


----------



## Crazywaiter

I'll be thinking about you!


----------



## SeekingSol

wow ladies...I just read through this thread. First of all, Crazywaiter... Congratulations!!!!!! How exciting reading through this whole thing and then seeing your BFP! 

Dutchie....I'm dying to know what happens with you!

I originally found this thread because I'm 13 DPO and I usually have an 11 day LP. Nothing but BFNs for me too. So I'm playing the waiting game too...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3eca2d/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Crazywaiter

Thanks seekingsol! The waiting game STINKS! 

I just made an appt for Friday to check blood. Took another test this morning, didn't look much darker. Hopefully all is well. 

Keep us posted!


----------



## Dutchiekins

I think maybe AF got me this morning! at 18 dpo... I can't beleive it, no warning, no cramps nothing! 
Like I really really didn't think it was coming. :( Well its still light so we shall see. But I may be out. Too bad, i was so sure, and here maybe I ovulated later then I ever have! 
This will be the longest cycle I've had in years. Way to mess me up Lol
I dont even know how Im going to look at this next cycle. Long, short?? 
pfff. 

Sorry to dissapoint guys! That was the longest wait of my life. 
Im ok though - on to the next one.


----------



## Dutchiekins

Well I just checked and it is very light, a bit of pink and then brown spotting since this morning. Now its stopped. 
But this is usually how my af starts, a quick spotting followed by full blown af a few hour- a day later. ALWAYS like clock work. 
So I'm expecting it.


----------



## SeekingSol

Dutchiekins said:


> I think maybe AF got me this morning! at 18 dpo... I can't beleive it, no warning, no cramps nothing!
> Like I really really didn't think it was coming. :( Well its still light so we shall see. But I may be out. Too bad, i was so sure, and here maybe I ovulated later then I ever have!
> This will be the longest cycle I've had in years. Way to mess me up Lol
> I dont even know how Im going to look at this next cycle. Long, short??
> pfff.
> 
> Sorry to dissapoint guys! That was the longest wait of my life.
> Im ok though - on to the next one.

Dutchie, I'm in the same boat today. It is mostly just brown discharge (yuck that sounds gross), but I saw some reddish blood too. I put a tampon in, but now it seems to have stopped. Unlike you, this isn't typical for me...especially it just hits full on. But I'm sure this means I'm out right? Are you calling it out for you? Wow, I feel like I'm grasping at straws. This is what we get for overanalyzing everything right? 

I mean, come on ladies, who'd have ever thought you'd actually pay this much attention to what your period LOOKED like?? Crazy.....


----------



## Dutchiekins

I am for now counting myself out, but if it doesn't come full on tomorrow I may be back in? It hasn't come back yet. So we will see... I just say that because I know my af starts that way. 
If I were you I wouldn't count yourself out just yet, not until you have a full day of flow. Because I know a couple friends who thought they had their af and were still pregnant. BUT... that being said doll keep your hopes! But don't get them sky high so that its a long fall down when you are dissapointed. If the last cycle taught me anything its that I need to take a chill pill and RElax. LOL 

Which is my plan for this next month!


----------



## Crazywaiter

Nobody is out until she's full blown! Remember I had the same thing! I brown spotted super light on 12dpo, then a little more with a little red blood mixed the next day. Then totally gone! Keep me posted!


----------



## Dutchiekins

Really?? Cause I spotted this morning, pink (tmi sorry~!) then I put a tampon in, and later around noon I took it out and it only had a teeny bit of brown... and hasn't come back since. 
I always spot the day before my period it seems, That's my warning, and like clockwork it always comes the next day. So I guess I wait till tomorrow to see  
Maybe I shouldn't be sooo quick to count myself out. I am still late late after all. 
I won't get excited unless it doesn't come tomorrow. I have had occasional cramps today but nothing major, and when I checked this morning my cervix was still high. 
Im crossing my fingers XX

Thanks crazy waiter.


----------



## Pst

Ladies, I'm in the same boat here, is it okay for me to join in?
No AF and BFN, wondering if I just ovulated super late. 
Didn't use opk but judging by some cramp I am putting myself at between 17dpo to 19dpo
Anyone here ever have an ectopic? I read that the hcg with ectopic is not picked when poas


----------



## Dutchiekins

No I've never had an ectopic, but my af is back today red... and I think maybe today is the first day of my new cycle. Im 19dpo, and 7 days late for my af.  
Hubby thinks maybe this cycle was a chemical for me, and I think he's right because Ive never been this late before. 

But on the bright side! My next test date will be Valentine's day :) I'm ok with that.


----------



## Dutchiekins

Ok i knowI just posted, but this is officially going to make me crazy... Af was a few (tmi elert) spots of red this morning, and a little brown in a tampon. Now its gone. After I showered I checked my cervix and its really high and soft- higher then yesterday. And I have a little brown creamy cm. 

ARE YOU COMING OR NOT AF!? Stop playing games with me!!!!!!

Bah. If it doesn't come back later today I may pee on a stick. Just in case. But what the heck, I'm 7 days late and 19 dpo. boo


----------



## Aries03

Hello, I'm new here and I'm 8 days late for my period. I had what I'm hoping was implantation bleeding a couple days before my period was supposed to arrive, it was light pink with some brown mucous and I had some cramping with it, the spotting only lasted that day and it was only when I wiped with toilet paper. I have sore boobs around the outside and sore nipples there's also a lot of visible blue veins. A few days ago I had creamy white discharge that has turned into more clear with some pink tinge to it. I've had achy legs for a couple weeks and period like cramps for the past few days. I've taken multiple negative tests in the past couple weeks and I'm praying to still get my BFP soon! I'm trying to keep the faith! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for everyone


----------



## Crazywaiter

I'm just dying over here waiting to see how this all plays out...why do our bodies mess with us?! Keep me posted!!! Dutchiekins, I would test tomorrow with fmu if AF stays away!!


----------



## Pst

FX for all of us


----------



## Dutchiekins

Crazywaiter Im going to seriously loose it. :( Today AF stayed away all day, and my cervix is very very high and very soft... but I have some mild cramping. I broke down and took a clearblue test in the middle of the day (but with not that much urine) and it was still Bfn. 
So now I'll be going on another day late tomorrow, and wondering if af is coming or not? 

Hubby thinks I may be having a chemical, because its just so weird... but always bfn's. 
I just really dont know whats up.

And then! at coffee at my in-laws this afternoon my sister in law started complaining that she has to wait for a month to try for another baby (her first was conceived the first month trying and is only 1yr and a few month old) and she knows Im trying and not having luck. So everyone starts making jokes about how we haven't given news yet. I almost burst into tears. 
Not so good day. not so good at all.


----------



## Crazywaiter

Boo! That's not nice of your in-laws! 

I think with chemicals you usually get a positive?? Not too sure though. I'm sorry you've been waiting so long!! I just feel like you're gonna get your bfp!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

bump. I'm a few days behind you girls but I've been following along and want to know the outcome . lots of baby dust!


----------



## Dutchiekins

Well here's to hoping, maybe my body doesn't let go of its HCG easily... or maybe I'm just on a really weird cycle  
I expected that if it was coming late it would come like BAM! 

But its teasing me.  My cervix seems closed and way up there... and I just dont understand? Maybe tomorrow will tell... ( i have nothing right now not even a smidgen of af)


----------



## Crazywaiter

It's so weird that that's exactly what happened to me! Exactly! Was your cervix low when you were spotting? Mine was and then all of a sudden it went back up. I think I posted about it here. I hope you get some answers soon! Fx for you!!


----------



## Dutchiekins

For awhile it was up hard and turned away... then while I spotted it turned forward and maybe was open a bit but still harder, and today I spotted this morning it was about the same - and this afternoon I checked and its turned back away, higher and very soft and I think closed. 


Who knew I would ever pay so much attention to my cervix. 
It does sound similar, except yours happened at 12 dpo? And Im at 19 dpo. lol
We didn't baby dance after the 29th, so if I ovulated late we probably wouldn't have caught it... so if I'm really 19dpo then why is this taking so long for me to either a: get a bfp or B: get my visit from af. 

Confoosed. But thanks for being here to hear me ramble. I appreciate it much.


----------



## Crazywaiter

Definitely strange. Sperm can live up to 5 days in the right environment, so who knows. I'd find something fun to do tomorrow to keep your mind off of it!


----------



## Aries03

I started spotting light brownish discharge today, I thought it was my period but now it's totally gone, I'm still testing negative though, do I still have a chance?


----------



## Crazywaiter

Aries-do you know when you ovulated?


----------



## Aries03

Crazywaiter- I'm not sure, according to my period tracker on my phone I should've ovulated on the 26th of December but idk if I actually did


----------



## Crazywaiter

If you have irregular then maybe you ovulated much later than you thought? I'd test every few days. Fx for you!


----------



## Dutchiekins

Aries just wait andsee ifit comes full flow or not, Im in the same boat as you right now. Mine is teasing me. :)
I'm without it this morning... but I have cramps a little so we will see what the day brings. 
I am probably driving my husband mad I've been so emotional.


----------



## Pst

Hope you get a clear answer soon Dutchikiens. 
I'm still waiting for AF and still BFN. 
Called the doctors office finally might get an appointment for today.


----------



## Crazywaiter

I can't believe how many people on this forum are in the same boat as you guys with no AF and bfn's. So frustrating! I think you guys are doing a really good job waiting it out! I'd be peeing on ten million sticks and my husband would be ready to kill me! ;) I'm checking this thread constantly for updates! Dutchiekins, what's your plan if no AF? Test tomorrow? Clinic?


----------



## eboni

Hi ladies i' m somewhat in the same boat im 3 days late and dont know what to think i refuse to take a HPT I'll jus wait it out for a few more days and see what the results will be. Its kinda freakn me out but im trying to stay calm. GL too all of us this is our year.:hugs:


----------



## scarter1025

I'd go get a blood test


----------



## Aries03

Update: AF just came this morning in full force! Ugh! So sad :-( good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Pst

Actually glad to report that AF found me today 

Whew! At leat now I know

Aries, i'm looking ahead now too. 

Good luck to others


----------



## Dutchiekins

I went for a swim to day and then it FINALLY got me, with a painful vengence! 

Im still confused because Im a full week late, and Im not sure how to look at the next month after a 35 day cycle, BUT I am SO relieved to finally have a straight answer. 
And to look forward to the next month. :) Thanks for being there guys.


----------



## Crazywaiter

I'm sorry she got you all, ladies! :( At least the stress of waiting is over. Have some wine and fx for bfp's next cycle! And a stress-free TWW. :)


----------



## Pst

Crazywaiter exactly what I said to hubby "going to drink tonight"

Good luck with your pregnancy

Other ladies looking ahead, do we start a new thread? I'm new to the forum stuff


----------



## Dutchiekins

We could, we are starting on the same cycle day... I'm going to count this next cycle as 28-29 days (hopefully things go back to norm) and I should be O'ing inbetween Jan 30 and Feb 4. I am PROMISING myself not to take a test until Valentine's day. 
And me and Hubby have decided to tackle this month (in case of a late ovulation) by bd'ing every other day, and additionally if I think I'm o'ing on an odd day. 
a nice easy strategy. 
I thought about temping, but its just too stressful for me. 
I think this is our month and I'm already feeling positive about it.


----------



## Pst

Great idea about BD every other day. I ordered pack of cheap opks to test more often, my cycle is average 33 days but varies between 28 days and 36 days and this month was a crazy 45 days! But it was super stressful so I'm not too surprised with crazy long cycle.


----------



## Crazywaiter

Hey ladies...just thought I'd update you on me. I started bleeding yesterday and just took a test and now it's negative. :( I'm so sad.


----------



## Pst

Sorry to hear that crazywaiter. Hugs 
That is sad, AF after BFP, hugs, hugs, hugs
Hang in there


----------



## Crazywaiter

Thanks, Pst. Not fun. They called today and said my hcg level was 38 on Friday so they want me to come back in a week and make sure it goes back down all the way. Let me know if you guys start a new thread...I want to see what happens with everyone even though I'll probably be messed up this cycle, not sure when or if I'll ovulate.


----------



## pdxmom

So i know this is an old thread but just looking for anyone is who is 14dpo or more with an BFN...af isnt due for another 5 days tho...so dono wat to expect???


----------



## Pst

Crazywaiter said:


> Thanks, Pst. Not fun. They called today and said my hcg level was 38 on Friday so they want me to come back in a week and make sure it goes back down all the way. Let me know if you guys start a new thread...I want to see what happens with everyone even though I'll probably be messed up this cycle, not sure when or if I'll ovulate.

Hey, how are you doing now? I don't know when I'll ovulate, my cycles are random.


----------



## Cherrypie99

Dredge up this thread need a buddy!
I'm 11dpo cd 25 and too many to count bfn although I was sure I got a bfp yesterday on an evil blue dye but every test after was negative:(

I have a few symptoms sore bbs increase appetite but the biggest is nause been getting waves for almost 5 days....unusual!
this will be our 4 th 
Anyone out there?!


----------



## BamaGirl87

Hello! So I just spent 15-20 min reading through this whole thread...:munch: lol

Today I am 14dpo. AF is one day late. I am still getting :bfn:
Anybody else expiriencing this?
Or anyone got bfns around this time and got bfp later?! 
I am having lots of symptoms but bc AF and preg symptoms are so similar I am confused and at this point just frustrated.. Had a CP last month. I was hoping I would have a :xmas2: baby this time ...


----------



## goatmum

Hey all, I just read the whole thread too and am bumping to see if anyone is in the same boat still? I am 14 dpo and no period. No BFPs yet, and no period symptoms either!

One weird question, how do you know if your cervix is low? I am not sure what that is all about but a lot of the previous posters mentioned it... Is it low before AF or high?


----------



## Wtbam

Goatmum, I am 13 DPO and AF feels like she is coming but not here yet..... tested this morning... BFN :( Glad to read the success stories about late BFP's ............. keeping my fingers crossed..............

CherryPie I am also getting waves of nausea but now too many BFN's to count on this cycle!! It's soooo awful thinking you *might* just be able to see a line but knowing you imagined it. I had a dream last night I got my BFP! Then I woke up! Argh!


----------



## goatmum

wtbam best of luck to you! i am now 15 dpo and my period is 3 days late and still no sign of it arriving. i booked in to see my doctor but shes not back til tuesday so i have to wait til then to see if my period arrives or not, and if not, blood tests on tuesday at 9.30am!!!


----------



## Kkgaskin90

I'm 14 DPO today and still BFN :/ I'm nauseous all day and crampy in the afternoons. I just wish AF would come or I'd get my BFP! The TWW stinks! 

I'm even more anxious since OPK's have been strong positive for 7 full days now. I know...using OPK as HPT is controversial but it worked with my first two.


----------



## goatmum

ooh really? i have some left over OPKs here, maybe i should try them..

i am now 4 days late for my period, and getting excited / nervous. i havent tested since the day my period was due (BFN that day) and am hanging out for monday to test.


----------



## goatmum

okay totally weird update here... i just tried an OPK i had spare (in fact ive got like 20 of them here!!) and it was positive straight away!!!!

theres no way i am ovulating right now, as my period was due and missed 4 days ago... sooooo am i pregnant?!?!


----------



## Kkgaskin90

Hard to tell - someone who worked at an OB office told me lots of women try it and are disappointed cuz they aren't pregnant. But then some are. I'd wait til you have a positive HPT to be excited or call and get a blood test.

Any updates anyone? I'm waiting til Monday to take another HPT


----------



## Kkgaskin90

OPK turned negative today :(


----------



## kimmy04

I *think* I just got my bfp after many negatives. I am currently on cycle day 35 and finally saw something! Good luck!!


----------



## Kkgaskin90

kimmy04 said:


> I *think* I just got my bfp after many negatives. I am currently on cycle day 35 and finally saw something! Good luck!!

That's awesome! I hope so!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## goatmum

I brought my doctors appointment forward and am going for my blood test tomorrow morning!


----------



## Kkgaskin90

goatmum said:


> I brought my doctors appointment forward and am going for my blood test tomorrow morning!

How did it go?


----------



## Mrs sparkles

Hey, I have just done a clearblue and got my :bfp:

I was due on Sunday and got a :bfn: on Sunday and Monday, so it definitely happens


----------



## Jenn95

Hi! I just spent like 25 minutes reading this thread lol because I'm in the same boat!! Hope you guys don't mind if I jump in? I am now 16dpo and got a bfn at 14dpo :( haven't tested again! (Sorry if tmi) So I'm kind of confused!? Ok so my cycle length is 29-30 days. And I got AF Dec. 11th then ovulated the 25th Now I'm almost 100% sure I ovulated dec 25th Soooo I am now 16dpo and I'm confused because on 9dpo I had spotting NOT even spotting just very little blood when I went to wipe. I took a test 11dpo and it was bfn. The. Again at 14dpo stil bfn... So could this have been ovulation spotting? I was looking up IB and then...in the search bar ovulation spotting came up...I feel dumb...call me clueless but if have never heard of ovulation spotting :/ because everything I read says IB happens within 7 days of your missed period but when I was spotting it was still 8/9 days until my next period...so I either ovulated WAY late or was this IB?? :shrug: I'm so confused can it still be IB or is this a bad sign :( also don't know if this makes a difference but I have been hungry 24/7! And (sorry if tmi) last night I have been having intense lower back pain (never ever get with AF) and cramps. This morning it subsided! It's still there no doubt but way less and still no AF. Today I'm tired, hungry but then after I eat feel sick but not to the point where I throw up (sorry WAY tmi it feels like the food is coming back up but stays in my throat), also loose stool, HEADACHE, NO boob soreness (which I hear a lot of women get) :( and I didn't test again yet, waiting until the 12th (20dpo) to test AF was due the 7/8th Good luck to everyone for a bfp!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: please I need stories of hope!!! Of getting bfp AFTER get a bfn at 14dpo just sad..... If this is AF she's playing a really nasty trick on me :(


----------



## Toothlezz

I tested this morning at 14dpo and bfn. AF due today and i'm usually like clockwork. Also had cramps yesterday morning and thought AF was definitely coming but other than a little brown when i wipe, nothing since then. 

Am i still in?


----------



## DaniJay

Hi! My name is Danielle and I'm pretty much new to the site, I read posts, but never posts myself. My husband and I are in our 4th month TTC.


----------



## oatmealparks

Hi Ladies,
According to my Ovia calendar I am 17dpo took test and BFN. I had a miscarriage of twins in sept. Could I possibly get a BFP if I have tested and got BFN?


----------

